# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Get your Ephedra at Wal-Mart

## latino_athlete

they still sell ephedra at wal mart as an asthma medication.

----------


## Lama2004

WOW...i can hardly believe it  :EEK!:  ?? If thats true....imma go down there and get like 10 cases of them  :Smilie:  Its in the health/pharmacy section right?

----------


## bigordie

yeah they sell it at gas stations, walmart, my gym ETC.

----------


## slizzut

This is nothing new.. its called Bronkaid.

----------


## Psychotron

it's ephedrine.

----------


## Lama2004

> This is nothing new.. its called Bronkaid.



So it's Bronkaid that contains ephedra? Would it be safe to use it as a cut-up supplement?

----------


## bigordie

yup, but not as a subsitute for diet and cardio

----------


## sooner45

> they still sell ephedra at wal mart as an asthma medication.



Is it sold as Ephedra or Bronkaid at Wal Mart???

----------


## Marc Angelo

It is sold under Bronkaid. Just go on the shelves for congestion, etc, and they have all sort of things for allergies and bornchial problems and just read the label,ok
Just got mine 2 days ago

----------


## zOaib

here is a link where u will find the stuff that works 

http://www.d-n-e.com/life-enhancing-...ephedrine.html

----------


## Surferboy

They also have primatene tablets, same as bronkaid. These are usually in pharmacies.

----------


## Soldier of Misfortune

I wonder if they have veterenary grade testosterone at walmart under some wierd name, for your dogs and cats of course, when they are sick.

----------


## slizzut

> I wonder if they have veterenary grade testosterone at walmart under some wierd name, for your dogs and cats of course, when they are sick.



Just get tribulus bro

----------


## DIESEL190

i just picked up bronkaid today....it says ephedrine sulfate...is that the same stuff they used to sell in diet pills??? also how much should i take and when should i take it...it says there is 25 mg of ephedrine sulfate per pill

----------


## -2z-

Just get ephedrine hcl from any online supplement place.

----------


## Marc Angelo

Hey just go to walmart. it's easy and cheper than online stuff. You don't have to be incognito to buy it.

----------

